# Booth Critique



## hmlove1218 (Apr 8, 2015)

What do you think of my booth setup?

1) pay no attention to the background. I set up in my front yard lol.

2) How do my soaps look? The ones standing up will be my unwrapped sniffers and the ones behind them will be the ones for sale.

3) I have more things for my second table. It will be filled with mostly bath bombs and bubble bars and such.

4) My sign will not be held up by display pieces.  I can't find the little stand I brought for it at the moment.

Thank you!


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 8, 2015)

I would head straight for it  I quite like those risers for the soap display


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks Seawolfe!  I also forgot forgot to mention that the riser that the soaps are on is unfinished. It will be the cream color of the display to the right


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 8, 2015)

Love it. That's all i can say! Would definitely pay a long visit there!!


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 8, 2015)

As a shopper, I think  it looks great.  The color pulls me in. Everything is neat and tidy so I feel like I can browse without knocking anything over. Also, it looks so clean - a huge pet peeve of mine is non-tidy looking booths that are selling food or B&B.  Yours leads me to trust that the products were made in a sanitary environment with attention paid to proper manufacturing!

I'm heading to a craft show in a couple of weeks... if this booth was there I'd annoy the bejeesus out of you, picking your brain, and then make sure to buy a lot!


----------



## Susie (Apr 8, 2015)

That is an excellent booth!  I do love that color blue-so happy and spring like!  I like the "fullness" of the table on the left, and you said you are filling in the second table with other products, so that is perfect.  I agree about it not being so full that I will knock stuff over reaching for what I want to pick up.  

I like how you pinned the tablecloth back, it looks so tailored.  And I know I won't get tangled in it when I get close(I am a klutz.)

REALLY good job!


----------



## Farm2Shower (Apr 8, 2015)

Blue is very calming and inviting. Looks great.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 9, 2015)

I agree with all of the above......it looks fantastic! That beautiful blue would grab me from a mile away. I love that you have a lot of product displayed, without it looking crowded, and you have some open space, without it looking empty, a really good balance. If I could make one suggestion, it would be to add a banner across the long table with your name on it, nice and big, so that people who aren't immediately grabbed by the blue, will know what you're selling and head on over. Really nice job, best of luck with sales!


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 9, 2015)

Your new setup look very nice. I would certainly stop and shop


----------



## Relle (Apr 9, 2015)

Nice set up, just make sure all your soap including your samples are labelled. I hate having to ask what scent and what are the ingredients in products, I'll just walk off if I have to do that.


----------



## soapswirl (Apr 9, 2015)

Looks really nice, would love to shop at your stall! Good luck


----------



## maya (Apr 9, 2015)

Your booth set up looks great! It's colorful and bright, draws attention to it with those colors, the table cloths and stands coordinate, I assume more products are going to be placed on the stands so that is covered, you have a sign that is beautiful, everything looks great! 

The other day I saw these 'pockets' that hung on the table towards the vendor, to store all those little things we need but don't want on the table (scissors, tags, markets, calculator, etc.) I was thinking about making a set. The underside of my table tends to be chaos so I've been trying to think of ways to keep it tidier.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 9, 2015)

I love the colouring of everything. It's going to really stand out compared to some of the other stalls. I think you have done a great job.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 9, 2015)

maya said:


> Your booth set up looks great! It's colorful and bright, draws attention to it with those colors, the table cloths and stands coordinate, I assume more products are going to be placed on the stands so that is covered, you have a sign that is beautiful, everything looks great!
> 
> The other day I saw these 'pockets' that hung on the table towards the vendor, to store all those little things we need but don't want on the table (scissors, tags, markets, calculator, etc.) I was thinking about making a set. The underside of my table tends to be chaos so I've been trying to think of ways to keep it tidier.


 
Those sound interesting! I'll have to check them out as I've not heard of anything like that before.







navigator9 said:


> I agree with all of the above......it looks fantastic! That beautiful blue would grab me from a mile away. I love that you have a lot of product displayed, without it looking crowded, and you have some open space, without it looking empty, a really good balance. If I could make one suggestion, it would be to add a banner across the long table with your name on it, nice and big, so that people who aren't immediately grabbed by the blue, will know what you're selling and head on over. Really nice job, best of luck with sales!


 

Yes, I agree! I need to get a banner pretty badly, I just haven't done it yet.






Relle said:


> Nice set up, just make sure all your soap including your samples are labelled. I hate having to ask what scent and what are the ingredients in products, I'll just walk off if I have to do that.


 
How would you suggest labeling the samples? From a customer perspective, would you find it confusing if the samples were directly in front of the corresponding soaps?


----------



## not_ally (Apr 9, 2015)

I really like it too.  Nice, calm, pretty and inviting.


----------



## Relle (Apr 10, 2015)

hmlove1218 said:


> How would you suggest labeling the samples? From a customer perspective, would you find it confusing if the samples were directly in front of the corresponding soaps?


 

The samples should be labelled the same as the soap that you are selling and they should sit directly in front of the same soap. I'm not sure if that's the answer you were after. Your question confused me.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 10, 2015)

Relle said:


> The samples should be labelled the same as the soap that you are selling and they should sit directly in front of the same soap. I'm not sure if that's the answer you were after. Your question confused me.



Sorry for the confusion. I kinda confused myself lol. 

The reason my sniffer soaps aren't wrapped is because I have people all the time tell me they can't smell my soaps because I shrink wrap them. I figured if I have an unwrapped bar specifically for that purpose then maybe people can smell them better.


----------



## Susie (Apr 10, 2015)

If you are providing a sniffer bar, why do you have samples out on the table at all?  I would not risk folks loading up on samples and not buying the full bars.  

I might would toss a sample of a different soap in the bag once they made a purchase, especially if it was a repeating venue(weekly farmer's market or some such).  It would be something other than what they bought, though.  Like if I saw them with a man, I would toss in a men's fragrance soap sample, or if they have a child with them, toss in a kid's soap sample.  Or, something to make them want other products, even, like a bath fizzy if they buy 3 or more bars.  Everyone loves getting something free, and women love to pamper family members.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 10, 2015)

Susie said:


> If you are providing a sniffer bar, why do you have samples out on the table at all?  I would not risk folks loading up on samples and not buying the full bars.
> 
> I might would toss a sample of a different soap in the bag once they made a purchase, especially if it was a repeating venue(weekly farmer's market or some such).  It would be something other than what they bought, though.  Like if I saw them with a man, I would toss in a men's fragrance soap sample, or if they have a child with them, toss in a kid's soap sample.  Or, something to make them want other products, even, like a bath fizzy if they buy 3 or more bars.  Everyone loves getting something free, and women love to pamper family members.



I don't have samples out. I think some wordings got mixed up.

I love your method of giving samples, though! I'll definitely have to remember that.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 10, 2015)

hmlove1218 said:


> Sorry for the confusion. I kinda confused myself lol.
> 
> The reason my sniffer soaps aren't wrapped is because I have people all the time tell me they can't smell my soaps because I shrink wrap them. I figured if I have an unwrapped bar specifically for that purpose then maybe people can smell them better.



I use end cuts as sniffers, and I just put the unwrapped bar in front of the corresponding soap. People do like to be able to see what my wrapped soaps look like, and get a good  sniff.  My soaps are wrapped in tissue paper, so they can smell them, but I'd rather have people stick their noses on the sniffers instead of the bars I'm selling. LOL, why do people do that? They smush their noses right into the bar!!!!!!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 10, 2015)

I know right?? I hate that lol. At least in shrink wrap their noses can't touch the bar, but it's still gross


----------



## Ellacho (Apr 10, 2015)

How pretty!!! Very nice!


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Apr 10, 2015)

I love all of the different height displays. It definitely draws my eye! If I were a shopper, I'd stop by and check it out.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 10, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Jstar (Apr 14, 2015)

That color is def an attention getter..LOVE it!

Great setup too..Id def see it from afar and move that way


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks Jstar!


----------



## Lbrown123 (Apr 14, 2015)

Looks very nice and neat. I agree about labels, I like to read everything including ingredients, as I have an allergy sufferer in my house.


----------



## regansoap (Apr 18, 2015)

Awww that's really nice in UK everybody loves cath kitson stuff and that's what it looks like - it's lovely


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 18, 2015)

Ohh the banner from this thread would look nice across that one long table with the blank blue table cloth as background:
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=53647


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 18, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> Ohh the banner from this thread would look nice across that one long table with the blank blue table cloth as background:
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=53647



Ooooo.......maybe something like this? hmlove, I hope you don't mind that I tried out a banner on your pic.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 18, 2015)

That's so cute!!  I don't mind at all lol. I'll have to check out the site


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm so glad you like it, you have a wonderful display, and your name should be prominent. In the picture, the white triangles have a pink border, to go with your theme, and the spaces between the words have roses, also with your theme. You could print off the letters on plain copy paper, and then back them with pink card stock, slightly larger, to get the border, and if you made the top of the pink triangle a bit longer, you could just fold it over the string or cord or whatever you used and glue it. But that's just my idea, you're obviously creative and yours may be entirely different. You've got a great brand going there!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you so much navigator! That means a lot to me


----------



## jenny1271 (May 27, 2015)

What a great idea, using ends as sniffer soaps!!  I love the colors and the little display risers.  I like those cloths you have displayed so prettily too!  What are they?  I have been wanting to make simple little washcloths to sell alongside soaps.  Is that what it is on your table?


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 27, 2015)

jenny1271 said:


> What a great idea, using ends as sniffer soaps!!  I love the colors and the little display risers.  I like those cloths you have displayed so prettily too!  What are they?  I have been wanting to make simple little washcloths to sell alongside soaps.  Is that what it is on your table?



Yes they're little wash cloths. I can't say they've sold well for me though. People pick them up and comment about how cute they are blah, blah, blah...then they put them back down. No one seems to want a crocheted washcloth lol


----------

